

Ask HN: Where can I find volunteer opporuntunities for IT or development work? - Khelavaster

You've seen ancient nonprofit technology systems, and you've seen nonprofits struggling to achieve their goals because their missing the IT expertise they need.
I moved to Seattle around a year ago for a job.<p>Is there an active volunteer opportunity listing site, or one geared especially towards IT/tech-type work?<p>If anyone knows of local Seattle clearing house volunteer organizations or open opportunities, feel free to share too.
======
QuantumGuy
<http://www.volunteermatch.org/>

<http://seattle.craigslist.org/vol/>

<http://groups.drupal.org/drupal-for-activists-and-campaigns>

